

SeaStar – high performance C++ framework on top of Linux or OSv - beagle3
http://www.seastar-project.org/

======
beagle3
Built by the same people who built OSv. They achieve twice the throughput of
standard memcache with their own memcache implementation (built on SeaStar),
as well as nearly perfect scaling to multiple CPUs while still using a
multithreaded model.

